# TC4 Gearing Help



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Carpet Oval standard chassis not LTO chassis.......

8.5 BL
10.5 BL
13.5 BL
17.5 BL
21.5 BL

Dirt Oval standard chassis not LTO chassis.............

8.5 BL
10.5 BL
13.5 BL
17.5 BL
21.5 BL

Can someone give me some insight as to a good starting gear for these with a 72t Spur.............................

Or even just a final ratio would be fine as well..............


----------

